# My First Anonimo - Millemetri



## Jonmurgie

Howdy folks... thought I'd just say a quick hello and show you a new arrival that I recently traded a Breit*b*ling SuperOcean for. Was the first time I've heard of the brand TBH (not ventured down the forum this far, keep getting lost in the Ocean7 stuff!) but having read up I was really looking forward to seeing it in the flesh.

To be honest I was a little skeptical from the pictures I'd seen on the net but I have to say that seeing it in the flesh and WEARING it is a different thing all together... only had it about 10 hours but first impressions are I'm LOVING it :-!



















I know it's the entry level model and a very low-key colour but it's just my thing really... now I need to be brave enough to undo the screws and try out the Kodiak strap!!

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Skipdawg

looks great Jon enjoy it for us all. ;-)


----------



## moishlashen

Sweet. Looks good. Congrats and thanks for posting.


----------



## Firenze

Congratulations on your new purchase and thanks for sharing it!


----------



## NWP627

Great looking watch, enjoy. I bought my first Anonimo last month. It's also a Millemetri with black dial and stainless bracelet. It hasn't been off my wrist since I first put it on. Good looking and comfortable!
N.


----------



## moishlashen

NWP627 said:


> Great looking watch, enjoy. I bought my first Anonimo last month. It's also a Millemetri with black dial and stainless bracelet. It hasn't been off my wrist since I first put it on. Good looking and comfortable!
> N.


Love to see a pic.


----------



## Jake E

Jon,

Congrats on your new Anonimo!

I purchased my Millemetri nearly three weeks ago on what can best be described as a whim. A couple days prior I decided that my collection (various G-Shocks, Seiko SKX779 "Monster", Seiko SKA371 "BFK", Seiko SBDC001 "Sumo", Omega Seamaster 2531.80 "Bond", Omega Seamaster 2254.50, Omega Speedmaster "Moonwatch") needed something different. I'd been looking at the Sinn U1 but decided that it was too similar to a lot of my other divers. Eventually I came across the Millemetri and decided to give it a try. I can honestly say while making the drive to my local AD I thought to myself, "well, I wonder how long it will take me to bore of this one." My previous 'new watch' (the Seiko Sumo) saw about three days of wrist time before it was put away (and hasn't been worn since).

Arriving at my local AD I was greeted by the very friendly owner that took a good 15 minutes to cover the watch and the brand. He was nice enough to provide me a reprint of the WatchTime special on Anonimo as well as their latest catalogue and information booklet. Strapping the watch on for the first time was amazing. I've never been a fan of leather but there is something about the Kodiak strap that is 'just right'.

Since purchasing my Millemtri on the February 22nd I have worn it nearly exclusively. I find myself trying to wear one of my other watches but ultimately switching back to the Anonoimo. On Sunday I took a trip to Disneyland and was fully planning on wearing my Speedmaster (I like timing the line queues) but just prior to leaving my house I ran upstairs and pulled my Millemetri off the winder and decided to wear it instead. I like the timepiece so much I bought the rubber strap so that I can wear it while ATV riding... I think this could possibly be my 'one watch'.

As for changing strap my recommendation is buy good tools! I have a set of decent screw drivers and have managed to switch between the rubber and leather a few times without mangling the screws. Just in case I bought another set of screw bars and have decided to buy a special screw driver tool designed for this type of screw bar.

All in all the Millemetri is an excellent 'entry level' model; I've already started looking for my next Anonimo!


----------



## Jonmurgie

Just taken a couple more snaps including a lume shot



















Lume is much brighter on the hands but that is to be expected I guess... still enjoying it a great deal :-!


----------



## magnetmandan

Congratulations on your first Anonimo. A wonderful piece you have. Be careful, however, with the strap changes. I suggest you invest in a "third hand tool" and use the "tape-over-the-lugs/screw heads" trick so as to not scratch the lugs. Good luck and enjoy!
:-Dan


----------



## Jonmurgie

Hooray... got brave with the screwdrivers and managed to get it onto the Kodiak strap, looks awesome with black strap!


----------



## uspopo

Congrats on your first Anonimo. You can't go wrong with the Millemetri!!:-!

Stan


----------



## moishlashen

Very classy-Black dialed millimetre on black Kodiak. By the way this won't be your last Anonimo. Thanks for posting.


----------



## davewe

Welcome to the club. I'm new to it as well.


----------



## crusz

Congratulations Jon. Thanks for posting those great pics 
Enjoy.


----------



## Ritimo

Beautiful watch! 

What does the second crown do?


----------



## uspopo

That is the HEV.



Ritimo said:


> What does the second crown do?


----------



## David Woo

Jonmurgie said:


> .. now I need to be brave enough to undo the screws and try out the Kodiak strap!!


Be sure to put a bit of clear tape over the screw holes, then push the screwdriver thru the tape onto the screw. Besides Kobold, Anonimo is one of the easiest watches to scratch.
The Milli orange dial was my first Anonimo a few years back, a great watch, wish I still had it.
DW


----------



## seanuk

if you love the milli be warned the bracelet sucked me in and its my daily wearing watch..


----------



## NWP627

seanuk said:


> if you love the milli be warned the bracelet sucked me in and its my daily wearing watch..


_I received my Millemetri in January, with the bracelet, and haven't taken it off yet. It's one of the most comfortable and beautiful watches I own.
N. _


----------



## Watchmeister

Congratulations Jon! :-! I have an orange dial Millemetri and absolutely love it.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Hi guys, I wonder if u guys noticed that markers on earlier Millemetri (earlier than no.1100) with Ball with ball/stick end sec hands appears to be abit yellow with a tint of green under normal light conditions.

*Pics from Jonmurgie*









As for those Millemetri produced at the latter stage after 1100, the markers appear to be white under normal light conditions.

Can someone who happen to own more than one Millemetri and is able to clarify this ???


----------



## raisedbyrats

Looks good. :-!


----------



## ispeed

Jonmurgie said:


> Just taken a couple more snaps including a lume shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lume is much brighter on the hands but that is to be expected I guess... still enjoying it a great deal :-!


That's a pretty cool lume shot ... I guess you had the the shutter open for 5 seconds? ;-)

Cool watch by the way. I am looking at one model very heavily and I think it could be bought very soon.


----------



## asadtiger

that watch is sooo beautiful..m new here..please tell me more about anonimo and the case size and price of that millimetri..also tell me what the other crown is for?..i think its a helium escape valve....very very beautiful and neat watch!..enjoy it in good health.


----------



## mruhr

Jonmurgie said:


> Just taken a couple more snaps including a lume shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lume is much brighter on the hands but that is to be expected I guess... still enjoying it a great deal


What kind of screwdriver and size do you use?


----------

